# Jody? Any shining examples of progress?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Where are your shiny hub pics? 

You think now that B&S bought Simplicity, they will change the color to black and red with orange racing stripes? Kinda like flag colors to represent the merger?

Andy
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I should have my shiny hubs by the end of the week Unless you want to run and pick them up before he ships them to me. Hes in Hammond 

black and red i dont think they will mess with the color of Simplicity


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I sure will.  Can you deliver my railroad iron? Meet you in Denham? HAHA

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to call him back in a hour if you are serious i will tell him to hold it and not ship it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Me Serious? Like I have time to play transport pilot. 

Call me.
I am PM'ing you SuperMod.

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It would make an interesting post ---- "Jody going shiny --- Package hand-delivered by Andy"

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

They are still being inspected for impurities
<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Sun.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So MowHoward what are you trying to say:question: Termy is holding my shiny hubs against there will:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ya, it's just a "test" for all CC and Simplicity owners. I hope you all "pass the test"! :lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

The TERMMY test. :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i call the guy back and he said they didn't come in today maybe tomorrow I'm glad i hadn't paid for them yet or i would be pissed.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jeez jody at this rate.. i could have ghotten them locally in maine and driven them down to you faster...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It may have to come down to that:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i can hand them off to leo.. he can drop them off next time he's down south...


----------

